# Ly



## francisgranada

Sziasztok, 

Érdekelne hogy van-e, vagy tudtok-e olyan nyelvterületről, ahol az "_el-ipszilont_" a magyarban még mai is palatális "l"-nek ejtik és nem "j"-nek (kb. úgy, mint a szláv nyelvekben, vagy az olaszban a "gl"-t)

Köszi.


----------



## bibax

Alá szolgája (= szervusz)! 

I don't know it but according to my Hungarian textbook:

...
A Vágtól a Hernádig terjedő területen palóc nyelvjárással beszélnek.
...
A palóc nyelvjárás nagy részében megvan az "ly" (szlovak ľ) hang: oľan, iboľa, ...


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> Alá szolgája (= szervusz)!  ... A Vágtól a Hernádig terjedő területen palóc nyelvjárással beszélnek ... A palóc nyelvjárás nagy részében megvan az "ly" (szlovák ľ) hang: oľan, iboľa, ...


 
Szervusz Bibax, Isten hozott ,

Köszi a választ (megleptél vele  ... más fórumokon szoktunk találkozni). A palóc nyelvjárásról tudok, bár nem tudom, hogy mennyire és hogy pontosan hol él még ez a kiejtésmód, és főleg hogy nem létezik-e más nyelvterület is, ahol így ejtik az "_elipszilont_" (pl. Erdélyben vagy másutt). 

Van olyan nyelvjárás is, ahol a "ly" helyén "l"-t ejtenek (tehát _olan_, _ibola_, _melik_ ...). Ez is érdekelne.


----------



## Tronn

_Mellik _[melyik] _hellën_ [helyen] lakik az a _helës_ [helyes] fiú. - ilyeneket is hallani (főleg az idősebbek beszédében) Érsekújvár környékén.


----------



## Zsanna

A Tronn által említett példákat én is hallottam Szegeden, de itt talán inkább mókás hangzása miatt mondják (de ritkán).


----------



## francisgranada

Tronn said:


> _Mellik _[melyik] _hellën_ [helyen] lakik az a _helës_ [helyes] fiú. - ilyeneket is hallani (főleg az idősebbek beszédében) Érsekújvár környékén.


 
Tehát "kihalófélben" van? Értem ezalatt magát a tájszólást, nem csak az "elipszilont"...


----------



## Tronn

Ez elég jó kérdés. És elnézést, hogy kérdéssel válaszolok vissza, de egyáltalán el vannak az itteni magyar tájszólások valahogy rendszerezve? Bárhogy is van ez, nekem úgy tűnik hogy maga az "ly - ll" nem territoriális jelenség, inkább szociális (ezért írtam, hogy főként idősebb emberek használják, pontosabban azok, akik vidéken laknak). Ilyen szempontból én nem beszélnék arról, hogy ki fog halni egy tájszólás, még ha maga a jelenség, szerintem, egy idő után el is fog tűnni.


----------



## francisgranada

ü





Tronn said:


> ...de egyáltalán el vannak az itteni magyar tájszólások valahogy rendszerezve?


 
Egészen biztosan. Régebben olvastam is ezzel kapcsolatban egy-két dolgot, de részletesen nem foglalkoztam a témával. Rövid áttekintés van a wiki-ben is "Magyar nyelvjárások" alatt.



> .... ez, nekem úgy tűnik hogy maga az "ly - ll" nem territoriális jelenség, inkább szociális (ezért írtam, hogy főként idősebb emberek használják, pontosabban azok, akik vidéken laknak). Ilyen szempontból én nem beszélnék arról, hogy ki fog halni egy tájszólás, még ha maga a jelenség, szerintem, egy idő után el is fog tűnni


 
Szerintem eredetileg inkább nyelvjárási jelenség, t.i. a magyar nyelvterület nem minden régiójában van meg ez a kiejtés, vidéken se. A fiataloknál talán a köznyelv (TV, rádió, iskola) hatására "tűnik el" ez a kiejtés más nyelvjárási jelenségekkel együtt. Illetve, a _j_-s (mejik) és _l_-es (mellik) ejtést lehett valamikor nyelvjárási jelenségnek nevezni, különben miért írnak ly-nal még ma is?


----------



## Tronn

A jelenség eredetét nem kétlem, csak arra akartam rámutatni, hogy ahhoz, hogy egy specifikus tájszólás jelenségének nevezzük, elégé szétszórt a használók köre. Valószínűleg viszont tényleg a médiából halott köznyelv hatása jelentkezik a fiataloknál.


----------



## francisgranada

Tronn said:


> ... csak arra akartam rámutatni, hogy ahhoz, hogy egy specifikus tájszólás jelenségének nevezzük, elégé szétszórt a használók köre ...


 
Persze, csak gondolom (nem vagyok szakember) hogy régiókhoz _is_ kőtődik. 

Ettől függetlenül, a válaszod mindeképpen érdekes. Ha jól értem akkor Érsekújvár környékén inkább _ll_ van, é nem a szlovák _ľ_ -hez hasónló kiejtés. Vagy van aki _ľ_ -t mond arrafelé?


----------



## Tronn

Nem, az ľ-hez hasonló kiejtéssel még nem találkoztam. Az viszont érdekes volna, ha az itteni magyar beszélők használnák, mert akkor végre megtaníthatnák az itteni szlovákokat kiejteni a ľ-t. Persze, ez csak vicc akart lenni. 
Ami viszont meglepett, hogy ez a jelenség, már mint az "ly" és az "l" felcserélése, jelen van a magyar nyelvben a fordított irányban is. A példát biztos ismeritek, viszont érdekes volna megtudni, van-e a két jelenség között valami összefüggés - a példa: lány - lyány.


----------



## francisgranada

Tronn said:


> ...Ami viszont meglepett, hogy ez a jelenség, már mint az "ly" és az "l" felcserélése, jelen van a magyar nyelvben a fordított irányban is. A példát biztos ismeritek, viszont érdekes volna megtudni, van-e a két jelenség között valami összefüggés - a példa: lány - lyány.


 
Érdekes megfigyelés (de nem biztos hogy fordított irányban...).

A _lány_ eredetileg összetett szó. Az összetevői *_lai_ és *_any, _az obiugor nyelvekben még meglelhetőek a megfelelői "_fiatal_" illetve "_nő_" értelemben. Téhát szó kiejtésváltozatai valahogy így jöhettek létre: 

_*lai any_ (fiatal nő) > *_laiany_ > _*leány*_ > _lejány_ > *_ljány_ > _*lyány*_ _[=ľány]_ > _*lány*/*jány*_

A _leány/lejány_ régies alakok, a mai változatok _[lány_, _jány_, _ľány]_ pedig úgy látszik, ugyanazt a jelenséget képviselik, amiről éppen "beszélgetünk".

(Az *_any_ szóval minden bizonnyal összefügg a mai _anya_ szó is.)


----------



## Akitlosz

Az ly helyëtt ejthető l. Éppen ebből az ellezésből is tudhatják azok is, hogy mely szavakban van ly, akik az ly-t már nem, vagy csak ritkán ejtik

A hüle kölköt is a góla hozza.

Mivel az ly ugye egy jésített l, ezért  természetesen több l-es szó is ejthető és írható az ejtés érzékeltetésére ly-lyel, mint amennyit a hivatalos helyesírás ly-lyel írandónak tart.

Például: lyány, zsemlye/zsömlye, pályinka, melly azaz csecs.

Azaz természetesen kétirányú a folyamat. Néhány szónál az l-es variáció lett köznyelviesítve helyesírásügyileg, más szavaknál meg az ly-es.

Mivel az ly hang az l és a j összeolvadása l+j ezért egyáltalán nem kell hozzá tájszólás, hogy ejtsék az emberek.

Bizonyos sebességű, nem lassú, beszéd esetén l+j találkozásánál gyakorlatilag automatikusan ly keletkezik, mivel nem áll rendelkezésre elég idő a tiszta l és a tiszta j megformázására.

hallja = hallya, alj = ally stb.

Szóval az ly egy egyszerű szép lágy hang, könnyű ejteni. Nem szabad a nyelvet a szájpadláshoz nyomni, mint a j-nél, hanem a nyelv száj középmagasságában marad és előrébb az ajkak felé ér hozzá a száj belső falához.

Csak lazán, lágyan.


----------



## Akitlosz

Egyesek szerint ugyanaz a hang az ly és a j, ezért gondoltam, hasznos, ha írok a különbségről.

Csak örülök, ha akad, akinek nem tudok újat mondani.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Minden nyelv fejlődik, változik. A spanyolban létezett az [sz], a [zs], a [dz] hang, de aztán ezek mind egybeolvadtak, és ma [sz]-nek ejtjük mindet. Egy ideig az volt, hogy a "műveltek" ("la gente culta") még megkülönböztették e hangokat, de a tömegek már nem. Aztán mára odáig alakult a nyelv, hogy senki nem tesz különbséget. Ha valaki visszamegy 200 évet és elkezdi e különbségeket megint használni, azzal csak érthetetlenné, különccé válik. Ehhez van joga, de egy fecske nem hozza vissza az elmúlt nyarat.

A magyarban a [ly] és a [j] a köznyelv szintjén véglegesen egybeolvadt, ezért nehéz megtanulni, hogy mely szókat kell ly-nal írni. Az emberek többsége nem hallja és nem is ejti a különbséget. Tudjuk, hogy eredetileg két külön hang volt, de Szerinted tényleg jó, ha valaki utólag megtanulja a 100 évvel ezelőtti nyelvállapotot és azt kezdi beszélni? Miért jó? Azért, mert őrzi a régi nyelvet? Fura, mert a nyelvdiktátorok ugyanezt csinálják: igyekeznek politikai eszközökkel rögzíteni a nyelvállapotot. Te is ezt szorgalmazod?

A ly/j különbségre nincs szükség, mert nincs jelentésmegkülönböztető szerepe. Nincs egyetlen olyan szópár sem, ahol a ly-s változat mást jelentene, mint a j-s változat. A "ka*p*át" és a "ka*b*át" szópárban a p/b szembenállás jelentésmegkülönböztető, ezért a p/b a magyarban két külön fonéma. Olyan viszont nincs, hogy *lyuk/*juk*, **halyó/hajó*, **fely/fej*. Egy se.

Az ómagyarban még volt bilabiális zöngés réshang -- az, amit bétával jelölünk. A spanyolban ezt ejtjük a ca*b*allo szóban például. Ha most én elkezdek úgy beszélni, hogy *ló* helyett azt mondom, *ló*ß, csak mert a 12. században még így volt, akkor az kinek jó?

Az j/ly közt én spha nem tanultam meg a különbséget, mert az anyanyelvemben ez a különbség már nem létezik. A zárt "e" hangot szórványosan használom, mert néhány szóalakban még él. Egyébként a délalföldi öző nyelvjárást beszélem és őrzöm. De ez nem változtat azon, hogy a gyerekeim már csak szórványosan őznek.

A nyelvet meg lehet védeni a nyelvpolitikai szabályozó hatalomtól, de nem lehet megvédeni azoktól a sokkal erősebb hatásoktól, amelyek a nyelvpolitikától _függetlenül_ mozgatják a nyelvfejlődést. Sok ember nem azért kezd e-zni Budapesten, mert kényszeresen meg akar felelni, hanem mert nem esik jól neki, ha vidéki bunkónak tartják. Nem a politikai nyelvhatalom, hanem az _emberek_. Erről tudnék mesélni.


----------



## Akitlosz

"ezért nehéz megtanulni, hogy mely szókat kell ly-nal írni"

Akad, akiknek igen. Ennek oka azonban nem (csak) az általad említett egybeolvadás, hanem az igen rossz oktatási módszer.

Úgy, hogy nincs rá szabály, nem lehet tudni, meg kell tanulni és punktum persze nehéz megtanulni.

"Az emberek többsége nem hallja és nem is ejti a különbséget."

Nem baj, még enélkül is lehet érezni, hogy a j és hol az ly. Magyar nyelvérzék kell csak hozzá, illetve csupán ennek felébresztése egy jó tanító által.
Például az ellezés jelensége is pontosan jelzi, hogy hol az ly. Olyat, hogy hüle, vagy éppen kölök, még az ly-t nem halló, nem használó emberek is mondanak, pedig aztán nem kimondottan tájszólásos közegben élnek. Na ott az ly, ahol lehet helyette ellezni. Például.

"A ly/j különbségre nincs szükség, mert nincs jelentésmegkülönböztető szerepe. Nincs egyetlen olyan szópár sem, ahol a ly-s változat mást jelentene, mint a j-s változat."

Soroljam?

bolyt - bojt
csuklya - csukja
foglyuk - fogjuk
folyt - fojt

Szóval akad azért jelentésmegkülönböztető szerep is.

Szóval sajnos a magyar nyelvből beszédhangokat eltüntetni akaróknak ugyan nem számít még az igen komoly jelentésmegkülönböztető szerep sem.

Az igaz, hogy a j és az ly esetében nem nagy ez a szerep, de a te állításod, hogy egyáltalán nem is létezik ilyen az könnyedén cáfolható, ahogy azt az imént bizonyítottam is.

"Az j/ly közt én spha nem tanultam meg a különbséget, mert az anyanyelvemben ez a különbség már nem létezik."

Emlékeim szerint egy kisgyereknek sem okozott lényeges gondot a helyesírásban a ly. Igaz nem is úgy tanították, hogy nincs szabály, meg kell tanulni és punktum, hanem úgy, hogy hamar kiült minden gyermeki orcára a Jé! Tényleg! felismerésből fakadó életérzés öröme.

Szabály nincs, nem is lehet, mivel ugye eredetileg eleve más hangot jelöl a más betű, de sok szabályszerűség akad.

Nem tudom, mitől lenne olyan nehéz 1-2 írás, olvasás, nyelvtan, akármi órán rendesen elmagyarázni, és bemutatni a nebulóknak, hogy mi az az ly.

Ettől csak jobban ismernék és értenék az anyanyelvüket és nem szívatásnak élnék meg a helyesírást.

Amúgy *a helyesírási hibáknak csupán a 0,55%-a kapcsolódik az ly - j problémához*, szóval annyira, de annyira jelentéktelen probléma, hogy nem érdemes emiatt változtatni. Ha a helyesírás javítása a cél, akkor sok más, sokkal-sokkal nagyobb problémát okozó szabály módosításával sokkal nagyobb javulást lehetne elérni.

Például:
egybeírás vagy külön írás
hosszú vagy rövid
kötőjelezés
stb., ezek mind sokkal súlyosabb helyesírási nehézségek, mint az ly vagy j. 

Ez az ly utálat simán orvosolható lenne szemléletesebb általános iskolai oktatással, 1-2-3 tanórában. Na persze, ha a már a tanítók sem tudják, úgy nehéz.

Szerintem ennyit megérne.

Én ha nem értettem valamit, akkor inkább kíváncsi lettem, utána néztem és megtanultam, mások meg ilyenkor inkább a nyelv egyszerűsítését követelik, mert csak felesleges szívatásnak érzik, de azért frusztrálja őket az anyanyelvismeretük alacsonyabb szintje.

Természetesen mindenki úgy ír, és úgy beszél, ahogy csak kedve tartja.
Ennyi a tanulság.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Nem fejtem ki még egyszer itt is, amit a *zárt "e"* kapcsán kifejtettem angolul. Dióhéjban csak ennyit:

*(1)* Az *ly/j* közötti külöbbség a _sztenderd magyar irodalmi nyelvben_ *nem fonémikus*. A dialektusok egy részében az, de a köznyelvben nem.

Ha az lenne, a *Wikipedia* cikke is említené ezt. De nem említi.

Nyilván azért, mert nyelvdiktátorok írják a Wikipédiát és nem olyan _közösségi _projektről van szó, amely elég nyitott ahhoz, hogy tendenciájában a _többségi konszenzust _jelenítse meg.

*(2)* Az ejtett különbség _visszahozása_ a sztenderd nyelvbe egy olyan _aktív nyelvpolitikai törekvés_, amely mellett Te lelkesen elkötelezted magad.

Ezt tiszteletben is tartom, de ettől még _nem fonémikus a különbség a sztenderd irodalmi magyarban_ a két hang közt.

Te nem arról beszélsz, hogy én nem ismerem a sztenderd irodalmi magyart, hanem arról, hogy a sztenderd irodalmi magyart meg kellene változtatni úgy, hogy _visszahozunk a múltból, illetve beemelünk a dialektusokból_ egy jelenséget. _Feel free to fight._

De ne torzítsd el a _tényeket_. Például ne állítsd azt, hogy az *ly/j* kiejtésbeli különbség fonémikus a sztenderd magyarban. Ha az lenne, akkor kutatási eredményeket tudnál hozni ennek alátámasztására.

Próbáld ki:

*(1)* Ezer ötéves gyereknek mutass egy képet egy b*i*káról és egy másikat egy b*é*káról, és kérd meg őket, hogy mutassanak rá a b*é*kára, illetve a b*i*kára. Ha eltalálják, akkor az *i/é* közti különbség *fonémikus *a magyarban.

*(2)* Ez után keress két olyan *ragozatlan, egyes számú főnevet*, amelyek közt csak a j/ly a különbség, és végezd el a fenti tesztet.

Sajnos az általad sorolt példák közt *csak egyetlen egy akad, amely ragozatlan szót *állítana szembe egymással. De vajon hogy teszteljülk le, hogy a *szipoly/szipoj* közti különbség értelemmegkülönböztető-e? Kevés felnőtt van, aki tudna Anisopliát rajzolni és séróból vágja, hogy a _szipoj_ (angolosan: _sepoy_) nem más, mint a szpáhi _cognate_-je. A szipoj idegen szó a magyarban. Nem az ejtése miatt írjuk j-vel, hanem az angol/magyar átírás szabályai miatt. Kilőve.

*Ahhoz, hogy meggyőzően érvelni tudj az ly/j fonémikus különbsége mellett, olyan minimal pair-eket kellene csőstül prezentálnod, amelyek nem csak a ragozás révén jönnek létre, hanem ragozatlanul is jelen vannak a nyelvben.* Mutatom, mifélékre lenne szükség:

k/p: kapa/kaka
p/b: pók/bók
k/t: tép/kép

Ha rajzolsz egy kapát meg egy halom kakát, mindenki azonnal tudni fogja, melyikre gondolsz, ha kimondod a nevét.

Olyan példákat hozz *ly/j* ellentétre (_minimal pairs_), amelyekre ugyanez igaz: hogy a magyar _köznyelvet_ beszélők döntő többsége hallás után felismeri a különbséget. Ha ilyet nem tudsz prezentálni, akkor a magyar köznyelv nem ismeri a fonémikus különbséget *j/ly* közt.

 A délalföldi öző _mai élő változatában azonban a j/ly különbség nem fonémikus_. Már 50 éve se volt az. Az l/j (kölyök, kölök) _allofónpárként_ figyelhető meg olyan szavakban, amelyekben történetileg igazolható a régi _j/ly_ fonémémikus különbség.

Remélem, világos, mi az allofón és mi a fonéma.




Akitlosz said:


> *"utána néztem"*


 
Utánanéztem. Lehet, hogy nem az én tanáraim voltak gyengék?

Várom a *j/ly* _minimal pair_-ek sorát a ragozatlan szópárok köréből. Könnyítek: képzett szó lehet, csak toldalékolt ne legyen.

Üdv:

*Attila*


----------



## orchidrise_75

Akitlosz said:


> Soroljam?
> Kérlek alássan, íme:
> 
> bolyt - bojt
> csuklya - csukja
> foglyuk - fogjuk
> folyt - fojt


 
Azt nem értem, hogy miért nem lehet értelmesen vitázni, együtt gondolkodni és egyeseknek miért kell nem csak a véleményt, de a véleményalkotót is minősíteni?
Ráadásul olyankor még kellemetlenebb a dolog, amikor nincs is igazunk, mint ebben az esetben sem, ugyanis csak ortográfiailag van különbség pl. a bolyt és a bojt között, "akusztikailag" semmi az világon. A két szót csak egyféleképpen tudom kiejteni, vagyis nincs jelentésmegkülönböztető szerepük.


----------



## Zsanna

Moderátori figyelmeztetés:
Szeretnék mindenkit figyelmeztetni, hogy 
- a doktori disszertációk megírásának nem itt a helye: igyekezzünk tömörebben és egy témára összpontosítva írni
- egymást lekicsinyelni, kioktatni, "helyretenni" (és hasonlók) tilos
- csupa nagybetűvel írni tilos
- listázni tilos (és fölösleges is, ha vki 1 max. 2 példából nem ért, az többől sem fog)
- ismétlésekbe bocsátkozni zavaró, idegesítő az olvasó számára, ezért a továbbiakban az ilyet ki fogom törölni automatikusan

Ne felejtsétek el, hogy nem azért van a fórum, hogy egymást meggyőzzük valamiről, hanem azért, hogy egy kérdezőnek segítsünk. 
Sokan tanulási szándékkal olvasnak minket. Számukra a személyes csatározásokat nehéz követni és időpazarlás is. Márpedig a fórum elsősorban értük van.


----------



## Akitlosz

orchidrise_75 said:


> Azt nem értem, hogy miért nem lehet értelmesen vitázni, együtt gondolkodni és egyeseknek miért kell nem csak a véleményt, de a véleményalkotót is minősíteni?
> Ráadásul olyankor még kellemetlenebb a dolog, amikor nincs is igazunk, mint ebben az esetben sem, ugyanis csak ortográfiailag van különbség pl. a bolyt és a bojt között, "akusztikailag" semmi az világon. A két szót csak egyféleképpen tudom kiejteni, vagyis nincs jelentésmegkülönböztető szerepük.



Attól még, hogy *Te* egyféleképpen tudod kiejteni semmilyen mértékben nem következik, hogy nincs jelentésmegkülönböztető szerepük. Csak az következik, hogy *Te* azt hiszed magadról, hogy nem tudsz ly azaz lj, l+j mássalhangzót ejteni, pedig de. Bárki tud. Magyar anyanyelvű személy pláne.Az ly még egyszerűbb hang, mint a j.
Ahogy a gy = d+j, a ty = t+j, a ny = n+j, ugyanúgy az *ly = l+j*.
Ezek a hangok teszik szép lággyá a magyar beszédet.

Nem kötelező használni az ly-t, de azt sem tudni róla, hogy micsoda azért durván vicces.


----------



## Ateesh6800

*Utoljára szólalok meg ly/j dolgában, és ez alkalommal forrásokat adok, azaz nem csak az eddigieket ismételgetem.*

Ezek alapján ki-ki döntse el, másként ejti-e _a modern magyar irodalmi köznyelv_ a *"ly"* és a *"j"* hangot, vagy nem. (Azt tudni kell, hogy _jelentésmegkülönböztető_ szerepe kizárólag két _fonémának_ lehet, két _allofónnak_ nem, és önmagában egy fonémának nyilván még kevésbé.)
*
"Hagyományból használatos az <ly>, ami a mára a nyelvterület legnagyobb részén kiveszett /ʎ/-t jelölte; mai fonetikai értéke /j/."*
(http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magyar_nyelv)

A Wikipedia angol nyelvű cikke *egyáltalán nem említi* a *"ly"*-t mint fonémát, csak a "ny", a "ty" és a "gy" hangokat:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hungarian_phonology

A spanyol nyelvű Wikipédia kifejezetten azt írja, hogy az *"ly"*-t ma *"j"*-nek ejtik a magyarok, bár _történetileg_ úgy ejtették, mint a spanyolok az *"ll"* betűcsoportot ejtették _régen:_
*Así la «ny» correspondería a la «ñ» castellana, /ɲ/ y la «ly» a la antigua «ll», fonológicamente /ʎ/, aunque en húngaro se pronuncia más como «y» en yate (!!!).*
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Idioma_húngaro

A német nyelvű Wikipedia-cikk ezt írja a táblázatában:
*j, ly [j] Stimmhafter palataler Approximant, wie dt. j in Jagd -- jó „gut“, hely [ˈhɛj] „Ort“*
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ungarische_Sprache

A francia nyelvű Wikipedia annyit mond, hogy az *"ly"* betűkapcsolat a *"j"* hangot jelöli:
*Certaines consonnes sont notées à l’aide de digrammes ([t͡ʃ] – cs, [d͡z] – dz, [ɟ] – gy, l’une des graphies de [j] – ly, [ɲ] – ny, [s] – sz, [c] – ty et [ʒ] – zs) ou d’un trigramme ([d͡ʒ] – dzs).*

A világ összes fonetikusa által a magyar nyelv fonetikai leírására alkalmazott *IPA* jelkészlet tartalmazza ugyan a */ʎ/* jelet (ez annak a hangnak az IPA-jele, amelyet a magyarban az *"ly"* korábban jelölt, illetve amelyet _bizonyos magyar dialektusok_ máig ejtenek), azonban csak spanyol és angol szópéldát hoz rá. Ez azért van, mert ez a hang a magyarban _nem fonéma_. Ha dialektusban előfordul, le tudjuk írni ezzel a jellel, de mivel nem fonéma, _nem tudunk rá olyan magyar szópéldát hozni, amelyet a ma élő magyar anyanyelvűek döntő többsége egyöntetűen palatalizált "l"-ként ejtene_. -- Vegyük észre ugyanakkor, hogy a */j/* hangra van magyar példa: "jön", mert a "j" fonéma a magyarban. Lásd:
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nemzetközi_fonetikai_ábécé#IPA_magyar_nyelvre

Amikor azt mondod, hogy a magyar nyelv ejtésben különbséget tesz *ly/j* között, teljesen igazat mondasz, hiszen _a magyar dialektusok is részét képezik a magyar nyelvnek_. A magayr és nemzetközi szakirodalom ettől fügetlenül azt mutatja, hogy _a mai modern magyar köznyelvben_ *ly/j* fonémikus szembenállás _nincsen_; ez a szembenállás néhány értékes és szép magyar _dialektusra _jellemző. Jól teszed, ha igyekszel megőrizni.

*Attila*


----------



## Akitlosz

Szia Ateesh

1. Wikipediára hivatkozni ... hasonlóan komoly érv, mint a google. 

De ezen ne múljon, természetesen tudok Neked wikipedia oldalt mutatni.

http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Szerkeszt%C5%91:Akitlosz/Ly_%28digr%C3%A1f%29



> Például ne állítsd azt, hogy az *ly/j* kiejtésbeli különbség fonémikus a sztenderd magyarban.


 
Hol állítottam? Ne tulajdoníts nekem olyanokat, amiket soha nem állítottam!
Mi közöm nekem a ti "sztenderd magyar" nyelvetekhez? Semmi. Soha nem beszéltem, soha nem is fogom. Én a magyar nyelvről beszélek, az pedig egész kicsit sokkal többől áll, mint a mekegős "sztenderd" változat, amelynél már értelemzavaró szintet ér el az e-k színtelensége, uniformizálódása.



> Te nem arról beszélsz, hogy én nem ismerem a sztenderd irodalmi magyart, hanem arról, hogy a sztenderd irodalmi magyart meg kellene változtatni


 
Semmi ilyesmit nem írtam. 
A hangoknak nem csupán az a szerepük, hogy megkülönböztessék a szavakat.Vannak nyelvek, amelyek a magyarénál jóval kevesebb hanggal is elboldogulnak. Megint más nyelvekben meg több más hang is akad. 
Éppenséggel lehetne még egy halom hangot kiirtani a nyelvből, még akkor is működne a kommunikáció, legfeljebb több lenne a körülírás.

Miért jó ly-t ejteni?
Például azért, hogy könnyebb legyen megtanulni a helyesírást. 

---

Már felsoroltam a ly -j párokat. 
Jó vicc, hogy először azt állítod ilyen párok nem is léteznek, aztán amikor felsorolok párat, akkor megmagyarázod, hogy azok neked nem jók. 

Mindezektől függetlenül tényállás, hogy létezik ly betű és ly hang is a magyar nyelvben.
Magyar nyelv alatt a magyar nyelvet értem magától értetődően és nem egy réteg úgynevezett "sztenderd" magyar nyelvét. A magyar nyelv annál nem kicsit több és gazdagabb.

Nekem tetszik.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Akitlosz said:


> "Amiről  én beszélek az a jelek szerint a felfogóképességedet meghaladja."



A _központozás_ is része a magyar nyelvnek. Helyesen:



Akitlosz said:


> "Amiről  én beszélek*,* az a jelek szerint a felfogóképességedet meghaladja."



Békés ünnepeket!

*Török Attila*


----------



## Ateesh6800

Az eredeti kérdés ez vót:
*"Érdekelne hogy van-e, vagy tudtok-e olyan nyelvterületről, ahol az "el-ipszilont" a magyarban még ma is palatális "l"-nek ejtik és nem "j"-nek (kb. úgy, mint a szláv nyelvekben, vagy az olaszban a "gl"-t)."*​Ennek fényibe' vastagon _off topic_, hogy kinek milyen nyelvpolitikai elvei mög attitűdjei vannak. Elegáns vóna viszont, Akitlosz, ha mögírnád, hogy _Të melyik tájnyelvet beszélöd_. Az én anyanyelvem a dél-alföldi öző; abba' *nincs *különbség *ly/j* közt. Vannak ejtésváltozatok (melyik/mellik/mék), de ez _nem_ fonémikus különbség, ëgyrészt mer' a három alak ugyanazt jelenti (azaz a hangalak eltérése nem jelentésmögkülönböztető szerepű), másrészt mer' _nem jelenik mög köztük a palatalizált *l* hang_.

Ha a të nyelvjárásod fonémikus különbségöt tösz a két hang közt, akkor a korrekt hozzájárulás az vóna, ha mögmondanád, hogy melyik tájnyelvet beszélöd.

*Attila*


----------



## francisgranada

Az eredeti kérdésem a* ly* palatális kiejtésének a mai előfordulására vonatkozik. Köszönetem azoknak, akik érdemben válaszoltak (és egyetértek Atesh6800 véleményével, #25 -ös hozzászólás). 

Megvizsgáltam egy kissé a *ly* hang "viharos múltját" (fő forrás: Benkő Lóránd, Magyar nyelvjárástörténet, 1957). Közlöm veletek is (kissé rövidítve, mert hosszú ):

1. A középkor vége felé még a palatális *ly* használata nagyjából megfelelt a szavak etimológiai eredetének (pl. _nyavalya_ < szláv _nevolja_, de _fákla_ < latin _facula_) és nem voltak jelentősebb táji differenciák. Viszont, csonka tőben gyakrabban kezd előfordulni az *-l* és tejles tőben az _*-ly*,_ a szó etimológiájától függetlenül is (_királyok_ de _királt_ < szláv. _kralj_; _tengelyek_ de _tengelt_ < török *_tingil_)

2. A XVI század táján, tővégi elvonódások és analógiás hatások révén a nyugati nyelvjárásokban az* l*-ező, a középső és a keleti nyelvjárásokban az *ly*-ező alakok terjedtek el. A XVI században megjelenik a _*j-*_zés is, de még csak elszórtan, egy két írásos emlékben (pl. 1569 _kirájé_) 

3. A XVII századtól nyugaton az *l*-ezés erőteljessé vált, gyakran az eredeti _*l*+*j*_ is *ll* váltotta fel (pl. _tanulla_ < _tanulja_ _alla_ < _alja_ ...). Több keleti nyelvjárásban viszont az _*ly*-_ezés terjedt tovább (pl. _dély_ < _dél_; _távoly_ < _távol_ ...)

4. A XVII-XVIII században a *j-*zés teret hódított és felváltotta az *ly*-ezést, kivéve a palóc tipusú nyelvjárásokat és néhány keleti nyelvjárásszigetet. Így tehát az eredeti _*ly*,_ illetve a későbbi _*ly*-*l*_ kettősség helyébe _*ly*-*l*-*j*_ nyelvjárási hármasság lépett.

5. A magyar irodalmi norma a középső-keleti _*ly*-_ezésnek a XVI századi állapotára épül. Ennek ellenére a beszélt köznyelv már kb. két évszázada *j*-ző.


----------



## francisgranada

Ateesh6800 said:


> Köszi, akkor nagyjából világos a dolog érdemi része ...


 
Többek közt azért is, mert bár a mai helyesírás _konzervatív_, nem tükrözi "garantáltan" az eredeti etimológiai állapotot (vö. _tengely_ < török *_tingil)._ Tehát _de facto_ három _nyelvjárasi_ változatról van szó (még akkor is, ha az _*ly*_-ezés az eredetibb). 

Viszont maga a tény, hogy a _köznyelvi_ kiejtés eltér az ú.n. _irodalmi normától _azért is érdekes, mert arra utal, hogy a *j-*zés _spontán_ terjedt el és nem "hivatalos nyomás" alatt. 



Tronn said:


> _Mellik _[melyik] _hellën_ [helyen] lakik az a _helës_ [helyes] fiú. - ilyeneket is hallani (főleg az idősebbek beszédében) Érsekújvár környékén.


 
Ez azt jelentené, hogy az Érsekújvár környéki nyelvjárás az ú.n. nyugati nyelvjárásokhoz tartozik és nem "palócos tipusú". Nem tudom megítélni, hogy így van-e, de érdekelne ... 



orchidrise_75 said:


> ... Ráadásul olyankor még kellemetlenebb a dolog, amikor nincs is igazunk ... ugyanis csak ortográfiailag van különbség pl. a bolyt és a bojt között, "akusztikailag" semmi az világon. A két szót csak egyféleképpen tudom kiejteni, vagyis nincs jelentésmegkülönböztető szerepük.


 
Ehhez csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy a nyelv fejlődése illetve folyamatos változása szempontjából a _jelentésmegkülönböztető szerep_ még csak nem is (feltétlen) _kritérium. _"Szemrebbenés" nélkül jönnek létre _homonim_ szavak és nyelvtani alakok minden nyelvben, amelyek a jelentés megkülönböztetését nem veszik figyelembe, sőt kimondottan nehezítik (példák: az angol igei ragozás "eltűnése" ...; spanyol _siento/ciento_....; olasz _cieco/ceco_... stb. stb ...). 



Ateesh6800 said:


> ...A nyelvpolitikai indulatait meg kezelje mindenki maga.


... és lehetőleg _másutt_ (minden irónia nélkül), t.i. _nem ez_ a megfelelő fórum.


----------



## Ateesh6800

Egyetértek a fentiekkel. 



francisgranada said:


> Ehhez csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy a nyelv fejlődése illetve folyamatos változása szempontjából a _jelentésmegkülönböztető szerep_ még csak nem is (feltétlen) _kritérium._



A jelentésmegkülönböztető szerep egyetlen szempontból kritérium csak: hogy két hang két külön fonéma-e, vagy csak allofónok/ejtésváltozatok. A *p/f* a magyarban jelentésmegkülönböztető szereppel bír, azaz a *p* és az *f* a magyarban két külön fonéma (a *kapa* mást jelent, mint a *kafa*, a *pika *mást jelent, mint a *fika*, stb.). Az ivritben ez nem így van. Kiejtik mind a *p*-t, mind az *f*-et, de csak a hang _helyzete_ dönti el, hogy minek ejtik (szó elején *p*-nek, két magánhangzó közt *f*-nek), és a beszélők tudatában a két hang ugyanaz a fonéma, és pusztán csak egyazon hang két _ejtésváltozatának_ (allofónjának) tekintik a *p*-t és az *f*-et.

A magyarban az *m*-nek van legalább két változata. Az egyik pl. az, amit a *mama* szóban ejtünk. A másik az, amit a *kámfor* szóban ejtünk (itt nem bilabiális, hanem labiodentális). Ez a két hang a magyarban mégis egyazon _fonéma_, olyannyira, hogy a magarok többsége nincs tudatában annak, hogy ez voltaképp két máshol képzett hang.

De értem, mit akartál mondani: hogy pl. a *sólya/sója* szópár _megkülönböztetése_ hasznos lenne ugyan, _de ettől még a beszélt köznyelvben a kettő ugyanúgy hangzik_ (*j*-vel). Egyes dialektusokban még élhet a két külön hang, de ettől még kár azzal kísérletezni, hogy a regionális változatot _ráerőltessük a többségi nyelvre_, arról nem is beszélve, hogy _nem tisztességes dolog a nyelv nem ismeretével vádolni bárkit azért, mert nem X nyelvjárásban beszél, hanem Y nyelvjárásban vagy a köznyelven_.


----------



## francisgranada

Köszi, Attila, nem elég pontosan fejeztem ki magam (éjnek idején ... )


----------



## orchidrise_75

francisgranada said:


> "Szemrebbenés" nélkül jönnek létre _homonim_ szavak és nyelvtani alakok minden nyelvben, amelyek a jelentés megkülönböztetését nem veszik figyelembe, sőt kimondottan nehezítik  *spanyol siento/ciento*...). .



Nono, azért az "eredeti", kasztíliai spanyol igenis megkülönbözteti, teljesen más hang a kettő. Bár igaz, hogy Latin-Amerikában és Spanyolország déli részén már eltűnt ez a kettősség.
Ha spanyol példa, akkor inkább a b/v pár közötti különbség teljes eltűnése (ugyanis ez igaz az összes dialektusra kasztíliaitól a kubaiig).  pl.  baca/vaca.
Ez a jelenség hasonló problémát okoz iskoláskorban, mint nálunk a j/ly. Én láttam pl. leírva egy 8 éves gyerek fogalmazásában, hogy "vien" (bien).
(Na befejeztem, ez nem egy spanyol fórum:))


----------



## francisgranada

orchidrise_75 said:


> Nono, azért az "eredeti", kasztíliai spanyol igenis megkülönbözteti, teljesen más hang a kettő...


 
Természetesen, én is megkülönböztetem (ha van alkalmam spanyolul beszélni ) és jobban is tetszik nekem így, megkülönböztetve.


----------

